# A Treasured Gift From A Friend...



## Kevin (Jul 7, 2016)

As soon as my wife handed me the box a few minutes ago, and I saw the name on the return address I immediately got excited because anytime I get something unexpected from Tom the contents inside put a smile on my face the rest of the day . . . . . .













I can't believe how beautiful this is. The pics, as usual, don't relay how it looks in hand. Tom you really caught me off guard here. Thank you my friend. Here is the thread he posted it initially.

I see why the cue makers hunt for this stuff high and low now. I'm going to find us more of this stuff no matter what. By "us" I mean Tom and me all the rest of yooz gize is on your own.  

@manbuckwal

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 7, 2016)

what is the original wood type?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 7, 2016)

Hickory burl.


----------



## TimR (Jul 7, 2016)

Knockout job Tom, @manbuckwal

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 7, 2016)

that sure is an amazing pen great job great material


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 7, 2016)

Dag nabbit, shipping said it wasn't gonna get there till tmw  So this caught me by surprise too . Glad u like it Kevin , it is one of my top two fav pens I've made so far . 
Hope u do find more as it has a unique look to it .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 7, 2016)

That looks spectacular !!! Great job Tom!!!

If it's anything like the one I have from Tom, I know it is perfect....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 7, 2016)

BEAUTIFUL wood- Great turn Tom...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Jul 7, 2016)

Great job on that pen. What style pen is that?


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 7, 2016)

Ray D said:


> Great job on that pen. What style pen is that?



Thanks, It is called a Jr Abraham and can be either a fountain or rollerball

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 7, 2016)

Beautiful pen! Tom does top shelf stuff doesn't he?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 7, 2016)

Double great. Great gift and great job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 8, 2016)

Incredible pen Tom! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 8, 2016)

Lot of character in that piece of timber.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 8, 2016)

Spectacular wood in that pen! Didn't realize hickory could be so decadent. Awesome gift. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Jul 13, 2016)

That is a beautiful pen!


----------

